# Don't look now...but the Heat are on the rise...



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Heat beat the rockets, 98-91. 

Dwyane Wade seems to have mended well, and Shaq outplayed "the league's best center"...going for 26, 14 and 3 on 10-12 FG.

I predict the Heat start to turn it around and prove all the doubters wrong. I really wouldn't be surprised if the Heat jump on the Magic tomorrow night and take the win. I think I'm the only non-heat fan who thinks they'll win the SE Division though.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Im a heat fan (obviously lol) but I wouldn't say we are on the rise yet

its one win...one win after an embarrassing loss to the Hawks at home. There is nothing to say we could play consistently like we did tonight in the future games. 

however, today the Heatlooked like the Heat want to look. Wade/Shaq starring, with the others doing their jobs. Thats how the Heat are supposed to play, and I hope they could do it consistently.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

it's just a win. Say that when we're back to .500 Plus, we've got the magic 2morrow.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Impressive win but I'd still bet on the Magic over the Heat. The two stars, Shaq and Wade, stepped up tonight as well as the players around them so it's likely that we could see a noticeably stronger Heat team from here on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Naaa...Shaq's done, remember?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lets not get too excited.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

1 good game by Shaq. Let me know the last time he played consistant throughout the regular season.


Good win against one of the better teams in the league though. With Wade they look like a playoff lock, thats for sure.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Good win against one of the better teams in the league though. With Wade they look like a playoff lock, thats for sure.


I wouldn't call the Rockets one of the better teams in the league right now. They have lost 6 in a row. They are playing by far some of the worst basketball in the NBA.

As far as the Heat being a lock for the playoffs, no one is a lock at this point in time.

And this is directed at the TC, but as far as the Heat being on the rise, that is pretty much laughable. They have beat the Knicks, who suck, the Nets with out Carter (it took 20 turnovers in the first half from New Jersey and missed FTs at the end just to get a win against them) and tonight they beat a struggling Rockets team. They have yet to beat a team at or over .500. They get their shot against the Magic in Orlando tomorrow. That should be a good measuring stick for the club as whether they are on the rise or not.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

They've got to do a little more work to be considered on the rise. Good game from Shaq tonight but they are going to need him to do that a lot more often. 

I think they'll definitely make the playoffs as long as Wade is healthy because he is so damned good. Beyond that, who knows.

Do work son. Do work.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> I wouldn't call the Rockets one of the better teams in the league right now. They have lost 6 in a row. They are playing by far some of the worst basketball in the NBA.
> 
> As far as the Heat being a lock for the playoffs, no one is a lock at this point in time.
> 
> And this is directed at the TC, but as far as the Heat being on the rise, that is pretty much laughable. They have beat the Knicks, who suck, the Nets with out Carter (it took 20 turnovers in the first half from New Jersey and missed FTs at the end just to get a win against them) and tonight they beat a struggling Rockets team. They have yet to beat a team at or over .500. They get their shot against the Magic in Orlando tomorrow. That should be a good measuring stick for the club as whether they are on the rise or not.


We'll finish better than the magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Vivaldi said:


> We'll finish better than the magic.


While it is certainly possible there is really no basis for making that statement (guess).


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Vivaldi said:


> We'll finish better than the magic.


Could very well happen if Howard goes down for the rest of the year with an injury. Hope and pray he does because that will be your only shot.

I would be more worried about the Bobcats if I were you. If they beat you next week, that would be 3 times in the same month, already owning the tie breaker over the Heat for end of season placement.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

On the rise at 3-9, and beat a team that has lost 6 straight. That doesnt make any sense


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

HB said:


> On the rise at 3-9, and beat a team that has lost 6 straight. That doesnt make any sense


To some Heat fans a 3-9 start and beating the Rockets = championship contender. :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Vivaldi said:


> We'll finish better than the magic.


What's that thing in the sky flying away? It's a bird! It's a plane! It's the basis for your argument!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> To some Heat fans a 3-9 start and beating the Rockets = championship contender. :cheers:


2-2 with DWade starting. And that's with the team still trying to get their chemistry together (no preseason). That works for me!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> 2-2 with DWade starting. And that's with the team still trying to get their chemistry together (no preseason). That works for me!


Yep. And the Magic's 11-3 start with a hard schedule, new coach, new system, new players, chemistry issues of their own to over come and already a hard to take injury to Battie works for me as well. :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> Yep. And the Magic's 11-3 start with a hard schedule, new coach, new system, new players, chemistry issues of their own to over come and already a hard to take injury to Battie works for me as well. :cheers:


11-3 record in November!!!

Can we just give you the trophy now, or do you mind if we wait until you play out those remaining 68 games?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> 11-3 record in November!!!
> 
> Can we just give you the trophy now, or do you mind if we wait until you play out those remaining 68 games?


Funny how Flash and I were talking about the start of the season for both teams and neither one of us was talking about trophies. edit


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vivaldi said:


> We'll finish better than the magic.



Nope. They wont. And when they make the playoffs, they'll get demolished. Besides Wade, and a healthy Wade, they arent a very good team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> 2-2 with DWade starting. And that's with the team still trying to get their chemistry together (no preseason). That works for me!


How long into the season is it going to be before I quit hearing about how they all didnt get to play together in preseason?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Wait'll Shaq plays the real best center in the NBA.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> How long into the season is it going to be before I quit hearing about how they all didnt get to play together in preseason?


Probably when DWade starts a few more games. But in about 3 more games, we'll have played more games with our starting lineup together than we did all season long last year!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Probably when DWade starts a few more games. But in about 3 more games, we'll have played more games with our starting lineup together than we did all season long last year!


I wouldnt be expecting Shaq in the lineup all year long.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> To some Heat fans a 3-9 start and beating the Rockets = championship contender. :cheers:


Yes, Because a Heat fan started this thread....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Funny how Flash and I were talking about the start of the season for both teams and neither one of us was talking about trophies. Now go roll your eyes up your a$$.


Masked cursing isn't allowed. Please observe the site rules.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Chan said:


> What's that thing in the sky flying away? It's a bird! It's a plane! It's the basis for your argument!


damn thats really hilarious 

:lol:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Rockets = overrated

Championship contender? No way.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Miami will make a run come playoff time*

Cmon people, they have Dwayne Wade, who is up there with Lebron and Kobe. 

Then you have Shaq, who if he can just stay healthy, will clog up the middle for you.


The combination of those two will make the playoffs in the East. 

The East is a complete joke still besides Boston.


Boston vs. Miami in the ECF.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

The magic started out great last year two, but what happened then? Yeah, they struggled to get the 8th seed. You guys are overrated just like Boston is. We're going to stop you tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't get the fascination with the Heat.They have to be the most boring team in the NBA and they have three wins.They're on pace to win less than 30 games.You may as well waste your time talking about the T'wolves because the Heat are an old injury prone team.They're going to lose someone else to injury and no matter who it is they won't be able to win without him.Of course that'll just be another excuse and it'll work until the next one comes around.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Vivaldi said:


> The magic started out great last year two, but what happened then? Yeah, they struggled to get the 8th seed. You guys are overrated just like Boston is. We're going to stop you tonight.


The argument of Orlando's start last year has already been covered and it is really a non-argument. It is a completely different team with completely different circumstances so it is really impossible to make any predictions this year based on last year's team.

I can understand that you may be upset because the team that won a ship two years ago now sucks but that doesn't mean all logic should be thrown out the window.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JNice said:


> The argument of Orlando's start last year has already been covered and it is really a non-argument. It is a completely different team with completely different circumstances so it is really impossible to make any predictions this year based on last year's team.
> 
> I can understand that you may be upset because the team that won a ship two years ago now sucks but that doesn't mean all logic should be thrown out the window.


Seriously, even I'm tired of hearing about the "Magic started good last year..." argument. But you realize everytime you snap back with a "Heat suck" comment to every Heat thread, it just instigates these horrible threads 3-4 times a week?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Rick Davis and Blunt suck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> To some Heat fans a 3-9 start and beating the Rockets = championship contender. :cheers:


3-9 is misleading. I think last night Wade really looked like he was all the way back, and Shaq played with more passion than i've seen him play in a long time.

If(big if) they stay healthy and motivated the Magic won't be running away with any division title.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Rick Davis and Blunt suck.


We're very happy with Ricky. He's done pretty much what we've need him to, that Toine didn't do. But I'll give you Blount - he sucks. All the guy can do is shoot. I mean, he's a good shooter, but come on. He lost 3 close games for us in the 4th quarter because he started iso-ing and turned it over. Oh, and Smush also sucks. But no one else sucks


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So much for the Heat rising. They just got blown out. Possibly the worst loss they have suffered this season. Back to reality for them.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Vivaldi said:


> The magic started out great last year two, but what happened then? Yeah, they struggled to get the 8th seed. You guys are overrated just like Boston is. We're going to stop you tonight.


The Magic would still be scoring if not for the buzzer. Owned.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

don't matter, look for the records are the end of the year, we'll finish better just watch.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> So much for the Heat rising. They just got blown out. Possibly the worst loss they have suffered this season. Back to reality for them.


Our worst loss? We played good D. Played good offense. Wade's finally got his scoring touch back. Magic just happened to hit their shots, even though we contested most of them. Live by the 3, die by the 3 :cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Our worst loss? We played good D. Played good offense. Wade's finally got his scoring touch back. Magic just happened to hit their shots, even though we contested most of them. Live by the 3, die by the 3 :cheers:


Yes your worst loss, by far actually. Before this game the worst the Heat had got beat was by the Bobcats which was a 15 point win. Tonight you got blown out. Live with it.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> The magic started out great last year two, but what happened then? Yeah, they struggled to get the 8th seed. You guys are overrated just like Boston is. We're going to stop you tonight.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A wise man once said "Punks jump up to get beat down"


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> So much for the Heat rising. They just got blown out. Possibly the worst loss they have suffered this season. Back to reality for them.





Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic would still be scoring if not for the buzzer. Owned.


Are you really 31?

Can we just give you guys the trophy now?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> Are you really 31?
> 
> Can we just give you guys the trophy now?


LMAO!! :lol:

So basically your team loses, badly and that is all you can come up with? Challenging my age because I question this stupid thread?  Just say you got beat down by a better team and move on. It is really getting embarrassing for you Heat fans.

*"It wasn't the worst loss for the Heat, but they get drummed by 21." "The Heat will be better than the Magic at the end of the season. Just you wait." "The Heat will be there at the end of the season." "The Heat are on the rise because they have beat nothing but crappy teams."* 

Will it ever end?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Magic were 13-4 last year so you guys _might_ at 12-3 actually beat that start this year.

If the Magic were a Chinese dynasty you guys would be called the "November Dynasty." It's just too bad that 13-4 team finished 40-42. Hopefully this year you guys finally finish with a winning record. I'll be rooting for you.

Miami has lost by a lot worse than 21, so regular season victories in November are what does it for you huh? You're very easy to please. I'll stick to the April and May games thank you very much.

And it was a legitimate question about your age. Are you really 31? I highly doubt it.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Is there really any point to keeping this thread open?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Is there really any point to keeping this thread open?


The thread was a legitimate one and addressed a popular topic on the boards. The only problem was a certain individual baiting and trolling. I especially like that he continues to misattribute this thread to Heat fans just to mock us when it wasn't even started by a Heat fan. Even when this was pointed out to him he continues to falsely make that connection just to further his agenda.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> The Magic were 13-4 last year so you guys _might_ at 12-3 actually beat that start this year.
> 
> If the Magic were a Chinese dynasty you guys would be called the "November Dynasty." It's just too bad that 13-4 team finished 40-42. Hopefully this year you guys finally finish with a winning record. I'll be rooting for you.
> 
> ...


You are talking as if the Heat had a dynasty, LOL!!! :lol:

One championship, given to you, doesn't = dynasty.

You also need to learn how to comprehend. I didn't say the Heat had their worst loss all time. I said for this season. I seriously doubt you are 21 years old because you can't even read a sentence correctly.

You also keep living in the past, like most of your clan. Party like it is 2006 forever I guess for the Heat fans or would that be 2007 considering every time some one mentions the Magic's record the best they can do is say wait until April or you guys started great last year and look what happened, LOL!!! :lol: Seems like most Heat fans have a time machine and can see the sports world future. Can you tell me who is going to win the next 10 Superbowls? I want to make some quick money. :wink:

I'd also stop talking about May like you will actually be playing then or April like you will be playing for much, unless it is a spot in the lottery. In case you haven't noticed, your team sucks. :cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Is there really any point to keeping this thread open?


No. The thread itself was a joke thread IMO. Had to be. Beating the Knicks, Rockets and Nets = on the rise? Maybe for a NBDL team.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

adam said:


> The thread was a legitimate one and addressed a popular topic on the boards. The only problem was a certain individual baiting and trolling. I especially like that he continues to misattribute this thread to Heat fans just to mock us when it wasn't even started by a Heat fan. Even when this was pointed out to him he continues to falsely make that connection just to further his agenda.


Yeah, I know. All of which are reasons to close the thread. Doesn't matter if one guy is being dumb, or if a hundred guys are. This thread is nothing but an argument you might hear in 8th grade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> You are talking as if the Heat had a dynasty, LOL!!! :lol:
> 
> One championship, given to you, doesn't = dynasty.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking as if the Heat have a dynasty. I'm talking as if the Magic don't. 



I'm sorry that I live in the real world where the Magic haven't had a winning record in 5 years or gotten out of the first round in 10 years.

You're incomprehension of logic is astounding actually. I didn't say that you said this was the worst loss of all time. I structured my post to point out that a 21 point loss is meaningless in the grand scheme _because_ it isn't the worst loss of all time.

Is my "clan" people who don't flame others for rooting for a team losing games in November? I don't see anybody from "my clan" making a single goddamn post about the Chicago Bulls struggles. Maybe it's just that you are a lousy poster?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> I'm not talking as if the Heat have a dynasty. I'm talking as if the Magic don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You done.

"crickets"................................................

Obviously.

Go ahead and close this thread. Joke threads should stay in joke forums.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> Yes your worst loss, by far actually. Before this game the worst the Heat had got beat was by the Bobcats which was a 15 point win. Tonight you got blown out. Live with it.


By the numbers, yes. But I don't think anyone judges things that numerically. It's a very myopic approach.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> You done.
> 
> "crickets"................................................
> 
> ...


Nice ad hominem. Because you can't dispute any of the facts.

Whether threads are closed or not is not up to you. The fact that you have singlehandedly tried to get a positive thread about the Heat closed reveals your agenda. Frankly, I don't understand how no moderator has picked up on it by now.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

HB said:


> A wise man once said "Punks jump up to get beat down"


*For real.....Idunkonyou stop reppin my team, you givin us a bad name.

GG Heat, good to see Shaq & Wade playing well together.

I couldn't see the game due to Local BS with the Cable Companies (Bright House)

Ricky Davis with a nice line tonight.*


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

adam said:


> Nice ad hominem. Because you can't dispute any of the facts.
> 
> Whether threads are closed or not is not up to you. The fact that you have singlehandedly tried to get a positive thread about the Heat closed reveals your agenda. Frankly, I don't understand how no moderator has picked up on it by now.


What facts? That your team indeed does suck and you and your fellow Heat fans continue to bring up the past like that has any reference for the present or future? The funny thing is, people who aren't even Magic fans laugh at you and yet you continue to say this happened in the past so it has got to happen again in the future, LOL!!! :lol: Classic denial.

Any way here are the facts. Heat = 3-10, are old, just got blown out by a better team and will need all the luck in the world to just get into the playoffs this year. They have beaten 3 bad teams this year in the Knicks, Nets and Rockets. The Heat are certainly on the rise. 

Have fun with the denial thing.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> You are talking as if the Heat had a dynasty, LOL!!! :lol:
> 
> One championship, given to you, doesn't = dynasty.
> 
> ...





Idunkonyou said:


> I'll agree with that. It is November. No team can really be counted out yet.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> By the numbers, yes. But I don't think anyone judges things that numerically. It's a very myopic approach.


Well I have already seen that Heat fans *DO NOT GO BY THE NUMBERS*. They use the past and some strange logic that doesn't apply to the rest of us. Keep up the good fight. I'm out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This thread's gotten more and more ridiculous with each post.

1) It's November.
2) The Magic are 12-3. The Heat are 3-10.
3) The Heat won the championship - that was 2006.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *For real.....Idunkonyou stop reppin my team, you givin us a bad name.
> 
> GG Heat, good to see Shaq & Wade playing well together.
> 
> ...


Repped. Good post. Good game. :cheers:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


>


So I predicted the Heat won't make the playoffs. Won't be the first or last prediction on these forums.

Seriously. The grasping for straws routine is getting old from you guys.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You're using a positive thread about the Heat to mock its fans about a loss in November. Do you not see the grade school immaturity in that?

You come into our game thread and this thread saying that we suck, we're lousy, we're going to miss the playoffs, etc. and for what purpose? How many times do I have to point out the *fact* which is that Orlando posted a BETTER record last November and didn't even finish with a winning record. If you can't see the irony in that then you aren't even a third as old as you claim.

Hey King Joseus, what Heat fan even mentioned the championship? Point out one please. The only problem that I see in this thread is one individual using it to mock the Heat.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *For real.....Idunkonyou stop reppin my team, you givin us a bad name.
> 
> GG Heat, good to see Shaq & Wade playing well together.
> 
> ...


I'll try. 

Yes Davis is a Magic killer. No surprise he had a great game against us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> I'll try.
> 
> Yes Davis is a Magic killer. No surprise he had a great game against us.


Hedo's a Heat killer. And always has been. That's why none of us were suprised by him "owning" us.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

adam said:


> You're using a positive thread about the Heat to mock its fans about a loss in November. Do you not see the grade school immaturity in that?
> 
> You come into our game thread and this thread saying that we suck, we're lousy, we're going to miss the playoffs, etc. and for what purpose? How many times do I have to point out the *fact* which is that Orlando posted a BETTER record last November and didn't even finish with a winning record. If you can't see the irony in that then you aren't even a third as old as you claim.
> 
> Hey King Joseus, what Heat fan even mentioned the championship? Point out one please. The only problem that I see in this thread is one individual using it to mock the Heat.


*Yeah but some of you need to stop comparing last year's Orlando team and last year's circumstances to this year, because it's different in so many ways.

Now I understand that Magic fans were gitty last year (as we had reason to be, as things were looking bright early), and we struggled down the stretch, as we finished 40-42.

If you don't believe the Magic are for real, then don't, but don't come in Magic threads and try to discredit the Magic, let us be happy, and don't post at all.

Idunkonyou, you really need to be the bigger man, and stop baiting.*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

These Magic Fans - Heat fans arguments remind me of the classic Nets fans - Heat Fans rivalries back in the day. Good times.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Yeah but some of you need to stop comparing last year's Orlando team and last year's circumstances to this year, because it's different in so many ways.
> 
> Now I understand that Magic fans were gitty last year (as we had reason to be, as things were looking bright early), and we struggled down the stretch, as we finished 40-42.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Two completely different teams. And the leap up from Brian Hill to SVG is indescribably large. I only used that comparison once, in order to demonstrate the absurdity of comparing the Heat's record without Wade (earlier in the year) to the Heat's record with Wade. But that argument never seemed to sink in.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *Yeah but some of you need to stop comparing last year's Orlando team and last year's circumstances to this year, because it's different in so many ways.
> 
> Now I understand that Magic fans were gitty last year (as we had reason to be, as things were looking bright early), and we struggled down the stretch, as we finished 40-42.
> 
> ...


I'm done with them. They are clearly in a different galaxy than other NBA fans. No more baiting and I won't even visit another Heat thread or their board.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> *Im a heat fan (obviously lol) but I wouldn't say we are on the rise yet
> 
> its one win*...one win after an embarrassing loss to the Hawks at home. There is nothing to say we could play consistently like we did tonight in the future games.
> 
> however, today the Heatlooked like the Heat want to look. Wade/Shaq starring, with the others doing their jobs. Thats how the Heat are supposed to play, and I hope they could do it consistently.





Vivaldi said:


> it's just a win. Say that when we're back to .500 Plus, we've got the magic 2morrow.





Gio305 said:


> lets not get too excited.


Not to mention the fact that the OP who started this thread isn't even a Heat fan. The only offense that we committed to aggravate "idunkonyou" is that we Heat fans dared to breathe. He takes his agenda into every damn positive thread about the Heat and it's getting sickening. Most of us Heat fans only wish the Magic well and some of us are big Howard and Magic fans ourselves but he keeps bringing out the worst in us by constantly baiting us. This is nothing against Prolific or the real Magic fans but that guy is the one bringing out the retaliation posts.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

adam said:


> Hey King Joseus, what Heat fan even mentioned the championship? Point out one please. The only problem that I see in this thread is one individual using it to mock the Heat.


Good point, my bad. Couldn't recall who was saying what in the first couple of pages and went off of memory instead of looking it up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. I actually like the Magic. We share the same state, and I definitely wish Keyon and SVG the best.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I like Miami too, **** if Orlando wasn't going to win a Championship 2 years ago, I was happy that at least Miami kept it in Florida.....

:yay::clap::clap2::cheers:

Now lets hug and lub!*


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

perhaps my intention of bringing florida basketball fans together with this thread was not realized....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Duck34234 said:


> perhaps my intention of bringing florida basketball fans together with this thread was not realized....


lol at this thread :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> These Magic Fans - Heat fans arguments remind me of the classic Nets fans - Heat Fans rivalries back in the day. Good times.


naw man, it doesnt even compare. that rivalry we had is legendary. in a way i kinda miss it.:biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> lol at this thread :lol:


Agreed :lol:


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Duck34234 said:


> perhaps my intention of bringing florida basketball fans together with this thread was not realized....


Hopefully you've learned not to try "bringing together" rivals. :azdaja:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

so did the Heat win tonight?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> so did the Heat win tonight?


Nope. Lost by 20. Yet people are jumping on the magic fan? 

The Heat suck, its not his fault, and he doesnt have an agenda. To say things like "Its November, you just wait until the end of the year." "We havent got to play much together yet!" "Magic started good and then sucked last year", well thats all something I'd expect from a grade school kid. Juvenile.

Facts. It is November. The Magic are a better team than the Heat right now, and the Heat suck right now.

Those are facts. So jump on the one magic fan all you want, because your team is playing terrible if you want. but its not going to change the facts.

Im a Pacers fan, I've seen my share of losing seasons. Its just something you have to come to accept. It wont last forever.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope. Lost by 20. Yet people are jumping on the magic fan?
> 
> The Heat suck, its not his fault, and he doesnt have an agenda. To say things like "Its November, you just wait until the end of the year." "We havent got to play much together yet!" "Magic started good and then sucked last year", well thats all something I'd expect from a grade school kid. Juvenile.
> 
> ...



:clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I'm done with them. They are clearly in a different galaxy than other NBA fans. No more baiting and I won't even visit another Heat thread or their board.


Is the fact that your franchise hasn't won a playoff series since Shaq was a Magician the reason you overrate your team, star players, and don't know how to act in a win?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> *Is the fact that your franchise hasn't won a playoff series since Shaq* was a Magician the reason you overrate your team, star players, and don't know how to act in a win?


Funny. You could say the same about the Lakers.

Kobe is calling you back into the room. I suggest you go to him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

back to topic, i saying they are on the "rise" 
hmmmm they would need atleast a 3 game win streak or something
and someone correct me if im wrong, but they have 3 wins in total right...? 
so....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Nope. Lost by 20. Yet people are jumping on the magic fan?
> 
> The Heat suck, its not his fault, and he doesnt have an agenda. To say things like "Its November, you just wait until the end of the year." "We havent got to play much together yet!" "Magic started good and then sucked last year", well thats all something I'd expect from a grade school kid. Juvenile.
> 
> ...


Nobody is "jumping on the magic fan." The magic fan is being a complete dick in the heat game thread and baiting in this one. You wouldn't know that because you don't watch the Heat games and participate in the discussion of actual games. He has an agenda stretching to anything related to the Heat much like yourself (except to his credit he watches basketball whereas you don't). 

At this point you've just become a caraciture of the people on this site because you've proven that you can make dozens of senseless posts about a team without ever watching the games and actually get applauded for your analysis.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

the Heat and Nets had a rivalry? HUH?


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Funny. You could say the same about the Lakers.


Someone get the fire hose. Jamel just got scorched. :worthy:

I don't really care about this thread one way or another, but I just find it incredibly amusing that anyone who states the facts about the Heat has "an agenda." God forbid you even need someone to tell you they're a crappy team. It's 2007, btw.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JT3000 said:


> Someone get the fire hose. Jamel just got scorched. :worthy:


Not really. Shaq left Orlando more than 10 years ago whereas he only left LA 3 years ago. Big difference.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

^ The fact remains, Kobe is never taking that team anywhere by himself.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JT3000 said:


> Someone get the fire hose. Jamel just got scorched. :worthy:
> 
> I don't really care about this thread one way or another, but I just find it incredibly amusing that anyone who states the facts about the Heat has "an agenda." God forbid you even need someone to tell you they're a crappy team. It's 2007, btw.


That individual bumped a positive thread to say, 'the heat suck,' and 'owned.' That individual came into the Heat game thread telling us things like 'it should have been over at half time' and 'hope you enjoy your whooping.'

He's one of the usual suspects (R-star and HB are others) who usually always have something to say about the Heat and always make some sweeping generalization about how bad they are and how Heat fans refuse to acknowledge it.

Guess what? Nobody from the Heat board is even arguing that we aren't bad. Hell, that's the exact opposite. We are more critical of this team than anybody on this board.

It's just that certain people want us to feel guilty just for supporting the team when it's bad. You guys aren't going to guilt trip us, bring up positive threads saying "owned," mocking us, tell us that the season is over. Sorry, but we're going to keep believing in tomorrow and the fact that while this team is bad today we have 69 games left to do something. Do you guys mind if we play out those 69 games? Is that okay?

Going into a thread where more than half of the posts are critical analysis by Heat fans about how bad the team is just to say "enjoy your whooping" "heat suck" and then when we get mad you tell us that we shouldn't be mad at others because we suck? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Way too much baiting here guys. Attack the argument, not the poster.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> the Heat and Nets had a rivalry? HUH?


btw the posters in this site. you missed out man


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

I think everyone realizes the season is still young and things can change. That said, it's still laughable to see people using 'what if' logic against something with basis. That's where much of the aggression in this thread really stems from.

I'm looking at you, Vivaldi.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> Nobody is "jumping on the magic fan." The magic fan is being a complete dick in the heat game thread and baiting in this one. You wouldn't know that because you don't watch the Heat games and participate in the discussion of actual games. He has an agenda stretching to anything related to the Heat much like yourself (except to his credit he watches basketball whereas you don't).
> 
> At this point you've just become a caraciture of the people on this site because you've proven that you can make dozens of senseless posts about a team without ever watching the games and actually get applauded for your analysis.




So because I didnt catch the game, which means the Heat are on the rise?

Nice try adam. You keep coming at me with "You arent a Heat fan, you dont see the games." I dont watch the Heat this year because they are A) Boring as ****, and B) A bad team.

Outside of D Wade, there is 0 fun to watching a Heat game.



You're right though. Instead of giving a plausible fact as to why the Heat are good, and we're wrong, just go ahead and tell yourself me and dunk have a grudge against the Heat. Then try to justify it by saying I dont catch enough Heat games.




Next..............


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Someone get the fire hose. Jamel just got scorched. :worthy:
> 
> I don't really care about this thread one way or another, but I just find it incredibly amusing that anyone who states the facts about the Heat has "an agenda." God forbid you even need someone to tell you they're a crappy team. It's 2007, btw.



No kidding. But hey, we dont catch every Heat game, we dont see the "intangibles". The Heat are secretly a good team, and will finish better than the Magic. Want my proof, here it is. "Just Watch". 


Proof.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> That individual bumped a positive thread to say, 'the heat suck,' and 'owned.' That individual came into the Heat game thread telling us things like 'it should have been over at half time' and 'hope you enjoy your whooping.'
> 
> He's one of the usual suspects (R-star and HB are others) who usually always have something to say about the Heat and always make some sweeping generalization about how bad they are and how Heat fans refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> ...



Whats ridiculous is that you think we want you to feel bad. No one wants you to feel bad for being a Heat fan. Every team goes through rough times, the Heat are in one of them. If after a win we have to keep hearing "Wades back, the team is on the rise", well, then we'll bring you back down to earth. No ones trying to make you sorry for being a Heat fan. I was still a proud Pacers fan when they sucked, which they still pretty much do. If someone tells me they stink Ill say, "Yea, but we have some good young talent. Maybe next year." or something to that effect. I wont tell them they have an agenda, or that theres a secret stat that you can only see by watching the games.


No need to take it personal Adam. The Heat suck, and we dont blame you for it.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> btw the posters in this site. you missed out man


between the posters? nets and heat posters? no i didn't miss out.

What was it, stupid Vince Carter > Dwyane Wade threads? lol


Don't care about no fan rivalry. The Heat will never have a better rivalry than the Knicks/Heat. Although The Magic/Heat would be shaping up, there's not enough fiery personalities on either team.


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:Wow......................u have the magic 2morrow its just one win


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

the heat aren't gonna get any confidence back.cuz shaq is playing like crap right now.gimme rep points someone.


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

besides wade isn't back to his old self.they have to work together as a team.I need rep points.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

BeastlyBaller5 said:


> the heat aren't gonna get any confidence back.cuz shaq is playing like crap right now.gimme rep points someone.


Wow, how pathetic.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow so much hate. It's not needed, talk about the topic not the people posting inside it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BeastlyBaller5 said:


> the heat aren't gonna get any confidence back.cuz shaq is playing like crap right now.gimme rep points someone.


Repped.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Is the fact that your franchise hasn't won a playoff series since Shaq was a Magician the reason you overrate your team, star players, and don't know how to act in a win?


Exactly :cheers: 

I find it hard to believe this guy is really 31 yrs old, he acts like he's 12.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Repped.


Showing the love as usual. :yay:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> naw man, it doesnt even compare. that rivalry we had is legendary. in a way i kinda miss it.:biggrin:


Me to brotha. It was fun cuz both sides beleived in what they had and so many were involved, not just one or two guys. Plus it lasted the entire season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

adam said:


> That individual bumped a positive thread to say, 'the heat suck,' and 'owned.' That individual came into the Heat game thread telling us things like 'it should have been over at half time' and 'hope you enjoy your whooping.'
> 
> *He's one of the usual suspects (R-star and HB are others) who usually always have something to say about the Heat and always make some sweeping generalization about how bad they are and how Heat fans refuse to acknowledge it.
> *
> ...


:lol: The Heat arent that important to me ya know


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Whats ridiculous is that you think we want you to feel bad. No one wants you to feel bad for being a Heat fan. Every team goes through rough times, the Heat are in one of them. If after a win we have to keep hearing "Wades back, the team is on the rise", well, then we'll bring you back down to earth. No ones trying to make you sorry for being a Heat fan. I was still a proud Pacers fan when they sucked, which they still pretty much do. If someone tells me they stink Ill say, "Yea, but we have some good young talent. Maybe next year." or something to that effect. I wont tell them they have an *agenda*, or that theres a secret stat that you can only see by watching the games.
> 
> 
> No need to take it personal Adam. The Heat suck, and we dont blame you for it.


Yes it is funny how the Heat fans want me to leave them alone and claim I have an agenda, yet every chance they get they claim I'm not 31 years old for owning the hell out of them with facts and stats, while they come at me with past occurrances and crystal balls. :lol:

Hell even when I took out the LA fan with a fact, you had one claim it wasn't the same thing. Then what is it? The Lakers haven't done jack since Shaq left. Those are the facts.

Queue a Heat fan coming to tell me a secret stat that proves me wrong in 3........2........1.............!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HB said:


> :lol: The Heat arent that important to me ya know


LIES! We all worry about the Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> :lol: The Heat arent that important to me ya know


Ahahaha...haha...ha...really?



:lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> So because I didnt catch the game, which means the Heat are on the rise?
> 
> Nice try adam. You keep coming at me with "You arent a Heat fan, you dont see the games." I dont watch the Heat this year because they are A) Boring as ****, and B) A bad team.
> 
> ...


The point is that none of the Heat fans are disagreeing with you. We know we suck but we don't like having people baiting and acting like poor sports and then when we complain we are told to shutup because we are 3-10 and we deserve to be chided. That's ridiculous.

Have you not made somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 posts in the last 2 months on the general board about the Heat? Yes. Do you have any firsthand knowledge of the team? No. Why is that a problem? Because you keep making asinine statements like, "how long do I have to wait before I stop hearing about how they didn't get a preseason before heat fans realize that they suck?" We know they suck and we are more critical of them than anybody, but you don't notice that because you're R-Star the happy-go-lucky post everywhere without a care and whatever I say is as sugary as Canadian maple syrup. Answer honestly, how many basketball games have you watched this year? Heat games? Basketball games including the Heat?


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Adam -

I don't think the hate you see is because people on this board think heat fans rep their team too much. That might be part of the problem, but the real root of it all is that the heat fans on this board are really annoying (and this is only my opinion, but I don't think I'm alone here).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Absynth said:


> Adam -
> 
> I don't think the hate you see is because people on this board think heat fans rep their team too much. That might be part of the problem, but the real root of it all is that the heat fans on this board are really annoying (and this is only my opinion, but I don't think I'm alone here).


What's new? We haven't been very well liked for years around here, and it probably won't change anytime soon.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Shaq -

It's that attitude that makes most heat fans here annoying. You know that your not well liked, but instead of chalking it up to a real reason (like making absurd points or not even trying to understand another point of view) you choose to buy into an "us vs. the world" viewpoint. Sort of childish, but at the same time, it can be halarious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Shaq -
> 
> It's that attitude that makes most heat fans here annoying. You know that your not well liked, but instead of chalking it up to a real reason (like making absurd points or not even trying to understand another point of view) you choose to buy into an "us vs. the world" viewpoint. Sort of childish, but at the same time, it can be halarious.


Why would we cater to the type of people who ignorantly denigrate entire fanbases? Besides, it's hyperbole by you that people hate heat fans. This is actually a good board and the majority don't hate on a fanbase just because they root for that team. Yes, that is why you hate heat fans (because they root for the team not because they are "annoying"). It is a personal problem of yours. Not a problem of ours.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Adam -

First, where did I say hate? I said heat fans on this board were annoying, there is a big difference. Second, I never said I spoke for all posters on this board - remember that post just a bit ago when I said that this was my opinion? And lastly, I never said people, or even I, hate heat fans. That would be a hyperbole, however, what I said is that the heat fans on THIS particular board are annoying. Big difference, and not hyperbole. Read the whole post before you choose to attack someone, otherwise you make statements that are baseless.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Funny. You could say the same about the Lakers.
> 
> Kobe is calling you back into the room. I suggest you go to him.


It sure as hell won't take us 11 years though. And we won't only make it out once every 19 years.

And I hate Kobe, you can have him. Way to be observant of my user title. I'm guessing you have me confused with one of the Laker fans you liked to argue with that Tmac was better back in the day?

Not everyone has to be a gigantic homer/defender of the star on his favorite team.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

This is the stupidest thread ever. It starts out with someone saying that the Heat are now back because they won 3 games. Then it continues with a bunch of Magic and Heat fans trying to "own" eachother. Someone should lock this and quickly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Adam -
> 
> First, where did I say hate? I said heat fans on this board were annoying, there is a big difference.


You said "annoying" and "not well liked". Hate would ideally follow. In any case it was implied.



> Second, I never said I spoke for all posters on this board - remember that post just a bit ago when I said that this was my opinion?


Yes, and I was restating your minority status.



> And lastly, I never said people, or even I, hate heat fans.


Already addressed this.



> That would be a hyperbole, however, what I said is that the heat fans on THIS particular board are annoying.


That sounds like a personal problem. Once you get to about the 20th person you should start to realize that the problem isn't everybody else, that the problem is you...



> Big difference, and not hyperbole. Read the whole post before you choose to attack someone, otherwise you make statements that are baseless.


"Not well liked" is more than fairly synonymous with hate. Especially when characterized with annoyance. Choose your words more carefully in the future because words have meaning. I'm sorry if you have trouble conveying the angry emotions inside you. If you need help with choosing words or shoelace tying, I'm always around.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It sure as hell won't take us 11 years though. And we won't only make it out once every 19 years.


I'll remember you saying this when Kobe leaves and the Lakers are truly starting over from scratch. 

And why bring up the past? McGrady has nothing to do with this thread, the Magic or this conversation. It seems I always strike a nerve with people like yourself, who can only try and get under my skin by bringing up past occurances, like they have any meaning today. :boohoo:

Keep bringing up stuff that has no baring on today. It is quite humorous.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Absynth said:


> Shaq -
> 
> It's that attitude that makes most heat fans here annoying. You know that your not well liked, but instead of chalking it up to a real reason (like making absurd points or not even trying to understand another point of view) you choose to buy into an "us vs. the world" viewpoint. Sort of childish, but at the same time, it can be halarious.


I don't see how we are annoying. We just do exactly the same as you are doing for your team(s) yet it's our fault apparently.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Lets work on words, it seems like that would be a good place to start.

annoy: defined as irritated; a little angry
hate: defined as intense or passionate dislike.

If you can't understand the difference between these two words, I'm not sure if I can help you. But let me make clear to you that I don't hate most heat fans, nor do I hate the team. In fact, you have several players that are likable, and I follow them as much as I can. What I dislike (that is, what annoys me, not what I hate) is when fans biased beliefs cloud discussion. When you overrate the heat it hurts this board. It changes good debate to just god awful garbage. Look at this thread for an example if you can't think of one yourself. It started with a terrible opening post (the heat are on a rise after a couple of impressive victories - that is great and all, but perhaps you should wait till a couple more games are played. Otherwise it just looks like baseless bragging). This thread then goes down the only trail it could take, terrible post after terrible post, with hate and no real discussion. This kind of thread hurts the quality of the board, and it is for this reason that heat fans on this board annoy me. It's not because I'm jealous of your team, or (in true form) some other moral failing on my part. It's because I want to talk about basketball not trash. Now before you respond, just think for a second about this. Think to yourself, perhaps this post has a point. If you could change your ways it would be better for, in my opinion, everyone. And lastly, don't feel so offended. I'm not talking down to you, I'm asking you to try better, and make this board a better place.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Lets work on words, it seems like that would be a good place to start.
> 
> annoy: defined as irritated; a little angry
> hate: defined as intense or passionate dislike.
> ...


:clap: :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You once again conveniently left out the fact that you said "not well liked" AND "annoying." But continue please. I always enjoy people who take dictionary definitions as gospel.

Also, I love the intentionally obtuse syllogism that CONTINUES TO MISATTRIBUTE THE FIRST POST TO A HEAT FAN.

Considering you haven't seen where this was pointed out numerous times, I'm here today to explain to you that the OP of this thread was not a Heat fan and that all Heat fans told him to keep it down. However I know that this wont be the last time this is "conveniently forgotten."


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> This is the stupidest thread ever. It starts out with someone saying that the Heat are now back because they won 3 games. Then it continues with a bunch of Magic and Heat fans trying to "own" eachother. Someone should lock this and quickly.


Consider yourself owned. Flash scores again!

Like that? :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Sigh, you didn't read that last sentance that asked you to think a moment before you posted, did you? You're still treating this as an offense, you should look at what I'm saying as constructive criticism. And as far as the opening thread poster goes, it shows that this isn't just a problem with the heat fans on this board. (there is a certain amare lover that I can think of off the top of my head that also annoys me in the same way). All I'm saying is that, as a group, I find that the heat fans on this board seem to bring down discussion more than most other posters. Lastly, your right, just giving a definition of two words might not explain my point well enough. So let me just go ahead and bury this problem - I don't hate the heat, nor heat fans, nor heat posters on this website. I am annoyed by heat posters on this website. There is a difference. As the person using these two words, I should know if I mean to make a distinction. Now why don't we stop talking about the difference between these words and start talking about basketball? Can you do that for me Adam?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Absynth said:


> Sigh, you didn't read that last sentance that asked you to think a moment before you posted, did you? You're still treating this as an offense, you should look at what I'm saying as constructive criticism. And as far as the opening thread poster goes, it shows that this isn't just a problem with the heat fans on this board. (there is a certain amare lover that I can think of off the top of my head that also annoys me in the same way). All I'm saying is that, as a group, I find that the heat fans on this board seem to bring down discussion more than most other posters. Lastly, your right, just giving a definition of two words might not explain my point well enough. So let me just go ahead and bury this problem - I don't hate the heat, nor heat fans, nor heat posters on this website. I am annoyed by heat posters on this website. There is a difference. As the person using these two words, I should know if I mean to make a distinction. Now why don't we stop talking about the difference between these words and start talking about basketball? Can you do that for me Adam?


You're entitled to your opinion, but I have an issue with this distinction which you keep bringing up. Is there really a difference between wanting to kill ducks and wanting to injure ducks badly? Is there a distinction? Yes. Is it a large one? No.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seems to be a whole lot of whine around here. Who is bringing the cheese to the party?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Sigh, you didn't read that last sentance that asked you to think a moment before you posted, did you? You're still treating this as an offense, you should look at what I'm saying as constructive criticism. And as far as the opening thread poster goes, it shows that this isn't just a problem with the heat fans on this board. (there is a certain amare lover that I can think of off the top of my head that also annoys me in the same way). All I'm saying is that, as a group, I find that the heat fans on this board seem to bring down discussion more than most other posters. Lastly, your right, just giving a definition of two words might not explain my point well enough. So let me just go ahead and bury this problem - I don't hate the heat, nor heat fans, nor heat posters on this website. I am annoyed by heat posters on this website. There is a difference. As the person using these two words, I should know if I mean to make a distinction.


I didn't treat it as an offense towards myself. The only offense is the one towards the English language. Once again, I'm here if you need any advice concerning word choice, shoe lace tying, etc.



> Now why don't we stop talking about the difference between these words and start talking about basketball? Can you do that for me Adam?


Have you moved past trying to identify an entire fanbase as "not well liked" and "annoying," however not hated (because that would be a conviction and you aren't a man strong enough to have convictions) and now want to talk about basketball? I would have had more respect for you if you would come out and say what you truly feel but the moment that I call you out on something you retreat in cowardice at the fact that I actually named what you wanted to dance around.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

JNice said:


> Seems to be a whole lot of whine around here. Who is bringing the cheese to the party?


This post is making me hungry. Is there time for pie?


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Flash -

I honestly didn't realize people thought annoy and hate where that similiar. I don't think it's anything like your analogy, I'd compare it more (if i had to) to something like not really liking cats/not being a cat person (that is cats annoy you), and wanting cats exterminated/a hatred of cats (that is, you hate cats).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JNice said:


> Seems to be a whole lot of whine around here. Who is bringing the cheese to the party?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Absynth said:


> Flash -
> 
> I honestly didn't realize people thought annoy and hate where that similiar. I don't think it's anything like your analogy, I'd compare it more (if i had to) to something like not really liking cats/not being a cat person (that is cats annoy you), and wanting cats exterminated/a hatred of cats (that is, you hate cats).


I exagerrated. Of course. But in general, generalizing will cause conflict. Yeah I said it! Ball don't lie....


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

adam-

I've said what I had to say. You obviously don't want to listen, and just want to turn to ad hominem attacks. You talk about me butchering the english language, but you're the one butchering reasoned dialouge with flaws like that. In any case, I'm done with this discussion. It is going down the exact path that annoyed me enough to post in the first place, and I don't want to be a part of that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> adam-
> 
> I've said what I had to say. You obviously don't want to listen, and just want to turn to ad hominem attacks. You talk about me butchering the english language, but you're the one butchering reasoned dialouge with flaws like that. In any case, I'm done with this discussion. It is going down the exact path that annoyed me enough to post in the first place, and I don't want to be a part of that.


You clearly want to escape but it definitely isn't due to any inability on my part to listen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think this is a big misunderstanding. Non Heat fans keep telling Heat fans that their team sucks, which is not very cool because everyone(including Heat fans) knows that they are sliding into the abyss again. 
Heat fans keep posting reasons to have hope for them and that things are going to turn around for ole Gil! But we all know what their season, like the Nets is going to be like.

This is what a Nets/Heat fan looks like to me right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> between the posters? nets and heat posters? no i didn't miss out.
> 
> What was it, stupid Vince Carter > Dwyane Wade threads? lol
> 
> ...


No muscrat on Zo's ankle.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

This thread is funny...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> The point is that none of the Heat fans are disagreeing with you. We know we suck but we don't like having people baiting and acting like poor sports and then when we complain we are told to shutup because we are 3-10 and we deserve to be chided. That's ridiculous.
> 
> Have you not made somewhere in the neighborhood of 20 posts in the last 2 months on the general board about the Heat? Yes. Do you have any firsthand knowledge of the team? No. Why is that a problem? Because you keep making asinine statements like, "how long do I have to wait before I stop hearing about how they didn't get a preseason before heat fans realize that they suck?" We know they suck and we are more critical of them than anybody, but you don't notice that because you're R-Star the happy-go-lucky post everywhere without a care and whatever I say is as sugary as Canadian maple syrup. Answer honestly, how many basketball games have you watched this year? Heat games? Basketball games including the Heat?


Well you know, being from Canada, we dont get basketball games up here except Raptors games. We only have ice hockey on tv. And Im too busy with seal hunting to even catch the Raptors games.........

You make it pretty easy to come out on top when we post together. You come off as quite the ******* (donkey). I've watched around 15 games this year. Majority heat? Nope. And Im not sure what point you're trying to get at here.

But hey, Im just R-Star, the happy go lucky maple syrup drinking Canadian. I even put maple syrup on my cereal in the morning, because hey, Im Canadian, and we all loves our maple syrup........


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> You said "annoying" and "not well liked". Hate would ideally follow. In any case it was implied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First off, go get a dictionary, read up on the word "hate". It is not at a synonymous with anything he posted. So if you need help with your shoe laces, let me know. 

Is this what counts as a whitty post by your standards? If so, maybe you and me can sit down to a bottle of maple syrup and I can show you how its done, because that was the post of a hack.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I think this is a big misunderstanding. Non Heat fans keep telling Heat fans that their team sucks, which is not very cool because everyone(including Heat fans) knows that they are sliding into the abyss again.
> Heat fans keep posting reasons to have hope for them and that things are going to turn around for ole Gil! But we all know what their season, like the Nets is going to be like.
> 
> This is what a Nets/Heat fan looks like to me right now.


What does this have to do with the Nets?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> What does this have to do with the Nets?


Underachieving. With their roster, the Nets should have a pretty good record. Im starting to think they'll be ok though. Williams looks to be a steal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

HB said:


> IceMan23and3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is a big misunderstanding. Non Heat fans keep telling Heat fans that their team sucks, which is not very cool because everyone(including Heat fans) knows that they are sliding into the abyss again.
> ...


LOL he found a way to bring nets fans into it :lol:

LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT! LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Well you know, being from Canada, we dont get basketball games up here except Raptors games. We only have ice hockey on tv. And Im too busy with seal hunting to even catch the Raptors games.........
> 
> You make it pretty easy to come out on top when we post together. You come off as quite the ******* (donkey). I've watched around 15 games this year. Majority heat? Nope. And Im not sure what point you're trying to get at here.
> 
> But hey, Im just R-Star, the happy go lucky maple syrup drinking Canadian. I even put maple syrup on my cereal in the morning, because hey, Im Canadian, and we all loves our maple syrup........


I would search for the post you made where you admitted that you hardly post on this site as much as you used to and that you don't even watch basketball anymore and you only really post in the everything but basketball forum, but you really don't mean enough to me.

Majority heat? You haven't watched a single Heat game. To go one step further, you probably haven't even read the majority of Heat boxscores, but I thank you for your work the past month taking the NBA standings and translating them into inane analysis. As I've already said, you're a caricature of every single person that watches games and posts on this forum because you don't even watch games. What you're doing is basically a satire of what we all do on this board. You're a confidence man who looks at the standings and regurgitates a bunch of catchy things that he hears in passing and the sad thing is that you actually get applauded by those unwitting to your act.



R-Star said:


> First off, go get a dictionary, read up on the word "hate". It is not at a synonymous with anything he posted. So if you need help with your shoe laces, let me know.
> 
> Is this what counts as a whitty post by your standards? If so, maybe you and me can sit down to a bottle of maple syrup and I can show you how its done, because that was the post of a hack.


If you didn't have the intelligence of an ego waffle I might expect you to follow the flow of that argument. At worst, my characterization of his personal diatribe against Heat fans as "hate" was _hyperbole_ and he is still a person who generalizes an entire fanbase like a tard. At best, I was accurate in pointing out he hates the heat and is a person who generalizes an entire fanbase like a tard. Either way, he is a tard who generalizes an entire fanbase so do you see why your distinction of arguable vernacular is futile?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I would search for the post you made where you admitted that you hardly post on this site as much as you used to and that you don't even watch basketball anymore and you only really post in the everything but basketball forum, but you really don't mean enough to me.
> 
> Majority heat? You haven't watched a single Heat game. To go one step further, you probably haven't even read the majority of Heat boxscores, but I thank you for your work the past month taking the NBA standings and translating them into inane analysis. As I've already said, you're a caricature of every single person that watches games and posts on this forum because you don't even watch games. What you're doing is basically a satire of what we all do on this board. You're a confidence man who looks at the standings and regurgitates a bunch of catchy things that he hears in passing and the sad thing is that you actually get applauded by those unwitting to your act.
> 
> ...


Mega harsh dude. But I did enjoy the pun (*ego* waffle vs. *eggo* waffle), intentional or not. Does that ego waffle at least come with Maple Syrup :lol:

RStar - you address some valid points. Nice post on the habits of the superior Canadian. Truly fascinating :cheers:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Mega harsh dude. But I did enjoy the pun (*ego* waffle vs. *eggo* waffle), intentional or not. Does that ego waffle at least come with Maple Syrup :lol:
> 
> RStar - you address some valid points. Nice post on the habits of the superior Canadian. Truly fascinating :cheers:


:lol:
That pun was completely unintentional but so fitting considering he jokes around with that "ego" character of his (kind of Stephen Colbert like humor). I was just trying to keep up the syrup theme...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> I would search for the post you made where you admitted that you hardly post on this site as much as you used to and that you don't even watch basketball anymore and you only really post in the everything but basketball forum, but you really don't mean enough to me.
> 
> Majority heat? You haven't watched a single Heat game. To go one step further, you probably haven't even read the majority of Heat boxscores, but I thank you for your work the past month taking the NBA standings and translating them into inane analysis. As I've already said, you're a caricature of every single person that watches games and posts on this forum because you don't even watch games. What you're doing is basically a satire of what we all do on this board. You're a confidence man who looks at the standings and regurgitates a bunch of catchy things that he hears in passing and the sad thing is that you actually get applauded by those unwitting to your act.
> 
> ...



I work night shift in Northern Canada. We have a Coolsat free air dish so we get all the channels for free. While Im not into ball as much as I was when I joined the site, I catch a game every few days when my relief goes to bed, since he hates ball.
Regardless, what are the Heat showing you that I cant see in a box score? You tell me the Heat suck, then snap for me saying the such because I dont watch the games. I will ask again, and even bold it out for you
*What are the Heat showing you in the games you watch that I cant catch from a boxscore?* That should be simple enough.

Also, throwing in the words diatribe and hyperbole are great, but absynth said he finds the majority of Heat fans on this site annoying. He never insinuated he hated heat fans, or the team. Although it may be easy to throw words in ones mouth, then play it off with words like diatribe and hyperbole, an educated man wont buy it. Cheap tricks to try to play to the crowd.


I better go though, Fred Penner is on and I have to feed my dog sled team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

R-Star said:


> You tell me the Heat suck, then snap for me saying the such because I dont watch the games.


That's not even the case. This thread about the Heat rising was started by a non heat fan and if you go to the 1st page you can see 4 Heat fans post saying, "its just one game," "don't get excited," etc. We know where our team is. We know better than anybody that our team is bad right now.

The problem is that a certain ******* comes into our game thread to say, "it should have been over by halftime," "we didn't make our 3's otherwise this would have been worse," "until the next whooping," etc. Then he bumps this thread just to say "owned." I basically responded to this clown and then the Usual Suspects come pouring in to tell me that I shouldn't be mad at this dude because my team is 3-10. Yes, because my team is 3-10 in November baiting and trolling is perfectly acceptable. Then another guy comes in to tell me how heat fans aren't liked on this site and we're annoying. Of course one of the Usual Suspects from up north comes in to tell me that I don't know what the word "hate" means and that I can't even dispute his foolish generalizing of a fanbase because my team is 3-10 and I don't have that right.

And yes, Absynth's several posts of pleading imperative sentences a good paragraph each in support of his generalization of an entire fanbase is a diatribe in my book.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

R-Star said:


> I work night shift in Northern Canada. We have a Coolsat free air dish so we get all the channels for free. While Im not into ball as much as I was when I joined the site, I catch a game every few days when my relief goes to bed, since he hates ball.
> Regardless, what are the Heat showing you that I cant see in a box score? You tell me the Heat suck, then snap for me saying the such because I dont watch the games. I will ask again, and even bold it out for you
> *What are the Heat showing you in the games you watch that I cant catch from a boxscore?* That should be simple enough.
> 
> ...


not sure if this is wat he means but if u follow the heat games u can tell (despite their pathetic record) that they showing shades of their former self.
eg. thru shaq strining togetha a series of gud games, wade returning to form, certain sequences that just remind u of the 'former' heat team, etc.
neway u can just see that they hav wat it takes to b a gud team. its more that the team as a whole is too inconsistent. jwill + haslem are two starters that havnt played at all lik they can, wade and shaq have had their share of quiet games (tho wades was more from his return from surgery), bench players only show up wen they feel lik it, and the teams defence as a whole just disappears for a quarter each game..
but u culd say that a gud team doesnt let consistency get the better of them, which is true, and the heat hav to fix that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Shaq can stay healthy, as well as Wade, I think I said on page 1 that I dont see how they'd miss the playoffs. Im not too sure if I see Shaq playing more than 60 games this year, but who knows.

Wade is obviously the key, as is Shaq contributing. Never been a huge fan of JWill. I think its high time you guys plug in a younger option at the point. Mike Bibby, Mike Bibby, Mike Bibby...........


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> If Shaq can stay healthy, as well as Wade, I think I said on page 1 that I dont see how they'd miss the playoffs. Im not too sure if I see Shaq playing more than 60 games this year, but who knows.
> 
> Wade is obviously the key, as is Shaq contributing. Never been a huge fan of JWill. I think its high time you guys plug in a younger option at the point. Mike Bibby, Mike Bibby, Mike Bibby...........


*Points at avy* But I'd settle for Stephon Marbury. If he goes off the deep end anymore (how is it possible? It's Starbury), we might be able to grab him for JWill+Blount on Dec. 24th when Blount's trade restriction expires. Riles could make it work IMO.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Obviously go for Bibby first, but giving Steph a try could be interesting. I dont know whats been wrong upstairs with him the last little while, but he could be worth a shot. People call him a SG in a PG body, but he always averages a decent amount of assists. May Deisel could keep him in line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> *Points at avy* But I'd settle for Stephon Marbury. If he goes off the deep end anymore (how is it possible? It's Starbury), we might be able to grab him for JWill+Blount on Dec. 24th when Blount's trade restriction expires. Riles could make it work IMO.


funnily enough that wuldnt be a bad deal for the knicks, assuming hes acting how he is now.
but marbury for the heat is a big ?

..he'll most likely become the new scapegoat for the heat, and probly be called out for a lot of those "smush parker" mistakes that smush is alredy being ripped up for.
but if jwill keeps playing lik this, id take it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I work night shift in Northern Canada. We have a Coolsat free air dish so we get all the channels for free. While Im not into ball as much as I was when I joined the site, I catch a game every few days when my relief goes to bed, since he hates ball.
> Regardless, what are the Heat showing you that I cant see in a box score? You tell me the Heat suck, then snap for me saying the such because I dont watch the games. I will ask again, and even bold it out for you
> *What are the Heat showing you in the games you watch that I cant catch from a boxscore?* That should be simple enough.
> 
> ...


I'll bold it for you, and raise you, by changing the color of my font.

*If you SERIOUSLY believe you can look at a boxscore, and know anything close to what happened in a game, you're a damn fool, no matter what country you're from.*


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll bold it for you, and raise you, by changing the color of my font.
> 
> *If you SERIOUSLY believe you can look at a boxscore, and know anything close to what happened in a game, you're a damn fool, no matter what country you're from.*


This seems quite ludicrous. You can tell what happened in a game if you look at a boxscore to the extent of: what was the difference in the game? You obviously can't tell how players missed shots, how players defended and all that crap, but R-Star is right... we can all tell that the Heat are pretty poor simply by glancing at the score and the opponent.

Besides, I'd rather glance at a box score than watch them play right now. They play ugly, and deserve the losses that come their way. I've never seen a team play with such low energy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> This seems quite ludicrous. You can tell what happened in a game if you look at a boxscore to the extent of: what was the difference in the game? You obviously can't tell how players missed shots, how players defended and all that crap, but R-Star is right... we can all tell that the Heat are pretty poor simply by glancing at the score and the opponent.
> 
> Besides, I'd rather glance at a box score than watch them play right now. They play ugly, and deserve the losses that come their way. I've never seen a team play with such low energy.


So, if you were in the position where you needed to scout an upcoming opponent, you could simply look at the box score and understand how the game was played and how each team/player performed?? Not even close.

You say whatever you want, but you're wrong, plain and simple. Reading a box score covers the tip of the iceberg, there's so much more to the story that you're missing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> So, if you were in the position where you needed to scout an upcoming opponent, you could simply look at the box score and understand how the game was played and how each team/player performed?? Not even close.
> 
> You say whatever you want, but you're wrong, plain and simple. Reading a box score covers the tip of the iceberg, there's so much more to the story that you're missing.


Gotta agree with S_D here.

Sometimes when I hear people talk about the Cavs on this forum, I'm absolutely convinced that they don't actually watch the games. Box scores aren't very informative.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

adam -

I really didn't want to get sucked back into this thread, but seeing how you keep using my name I'm feeling the need to reply. First off, you seem to think that if you use enough big words and have the last post you win some sort of argument. Unfortunatly, thats not really how it works. You can teach a parrot to speak but that doesn't mean he has anything to say. Arguments are won with reason and a point, not some rant because your feelings are hurt. And my point still stands, in fact, you prove it with every post you make. And I'm not sure you even know what the words you use mean, because, as I've said countless times, I'm not generalizing an entire fanbase. That would mean I'm talking about every heat fan, ever. I'm talking about a certain group, that I have direct knowledge of. Not the same champ. I've been here a long time, and from the days of heatlunatic's "the heat own!!!!!!!!!!!!" to your pointless posts, I think I have a reason to say that most of the heat fans on this board bring down the discussion. Just because there are other posters that act in the same way (like the thread starter) doesn't make my point less valid. So put down your dictionary and start thinking before you post.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

I'll agree that you need more than a boxscore to truely understand a game, however, a box score is better than nothing. If you don't have access to every game, then all you can really go on is a box score.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Absynth said:


> I'll agree that you need more than a boxscore to truely understand a game, however, a box score is better than nothing. If you don't have access to every game, then all you can really go on is a box score.


A box score is certainly better than nothing.

But if you don't have access to/actually watch the games, then you also probably shouldn't be arguing vehemently against someone who does. That person will certainly know more about the team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

adam said:


> I would search for the post you made where you admitted that you hardly post on this site as much as you used to and that you don't even watch basketball anymore and you only really post in the everything but basketball forum, but you really don't mean enough to me.
> 
> Majority heat? You haven't watched a single Heat game. *To go one step further, you probably haven't even read the majority of Heat boxscores, but I thank you for your work the past month taking the NBA standings and translating them into inane analysis.* As I've already said, you're a caricature of every single person that watches games and posts on this forum because you don't even watch games. What you're doing is basically a satire of what we all do on this board. You're a confidence man who looks at the standings and regurgitates a bunch of catchy things that he hears in passing and the sad thing is that you actually get applauded by those unwitting to your act.
> 
> If you didn't have the intelligence of an ego waffle I might expect you to follow the flow of that argument. At worst, my characterization of his personal diatribe against Heat fans as "hate" was _hyperbole_ and he is still a person who generalizes an entire fanbase like a tard. At best, *I was accurate in pointing out he hates the heat and is a person who generalizes an entire fanbase like a tard.* Either way, he is a tard who generalizes an entire fanbase so do you see why your distinction of arguable vernacular is futile?


No, the "hate" that you're experiencing is everyone jumping up nice and high to pop your bubble. See you know your team is down but we're here to tell you that they're not only down, but also out. They won't compete for the championships again. To go on this stupid diatribe against someone that wasn't trying to bait you is both unnecessary and rude. But I guess you have a lot of pent up aggression seeing as Ricky Davis is your high hopes for the season. How's this, I watched some Heat games, and they stink. Does he need to watch any Heat games to know that they play defense like they're trying to make snow angels in the air and play offense like they're trying to hump a doorknob? Does he need to see the games when he sees a boxscore that says Penny Hardaway and Smush Parker got minutes? Why should he watch a team that is shooting almost the worst FG% in the league(29th)? Stuff like that can only be watched as a labor of love. I can't watch those games, I don't care about the Heat that much and everyone that "hates" the Heat just don't care to watch them, that's all. There is a difference between hating a team and it's fan base than just not caring about the team and being annoyed when their fan base wants to keep talking about their team and how great the team is.
Let's go Heat! Come on Heatty boy.... Gilly needs the money....


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

What point are they disagreeing about? It seems like shaq is saying the heat arn't very good, and then two other posters agreed with him that they wern't very good. It just was a difference in how they got to the same conclusion. Am I missing something more than that?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, the "hate" that you're experiencing is everyone jumping up nice and high to pop your bubble. See you know your team is down but we're here to tell you that they're not only down, but also out. They won't compete for the championships again. To go on this stupid diatribe against someone that wasn't trying to bait you is both unnecessary and rude. But I guess you have a lot of pent up aggression seeing as Ricky Davis is your high hopes for the season. How's this, I watched some Heat games, and they stink. *Does he need to watch any Heat games to know that they play defense like they're trying to make snow angels in the air and play offense like they're trying to hump a doorknob?* Does he need to see the games when he sees a boxscore that says Penny Hardaway and Smush Parker got minutes? Why should he watch a team that is shooting almost the worst FG% in the league(29th)? Stuff like that can only be watched as a labor of love. I can't watch those games, I don't care about the Heat that much and everyone that "hates" the Heat just don't care to watch them, that's all. There is a difference between hating a team and it's fan base than just not caring about the team and being annoyed when their fan base wants to keep talking about their team and how great the team is.
> Let's go Heat! Come on Heatty boy.... Gilly needs the money....


You mean the team that was the 2nd rated defense in the league going into last game? Great job box score junky...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You mean the team that was the 2nd rated defense in the league going into last game? Great job box score junky...


Show me that stat. Because all I see is that they have the 10th best defensive FG% in the league.... that's about it. They get out rebounded, out scored, slow down the game. If you are talking about being 4th in the league in Pts allowed, then maybe you need to stop being such a stat monkey. I guess the Miami Heat are one of the best defensive teams in the league. I was wrong, their current record is only because of offense, defensively they are a juggernaut. I worry when the Suns play them because I don't think that the offense is good enough for their stifling defense! That must be why they hold teams to such low scoring averages! 

*OR*

It's easy to keep your opponent from scoring if you use up the whole shot clock for every shot!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> No, the "hate" that you're experiencing is everyone jumping up nice and high to pop your bubble. See you know your team is down but we're here to tell you that they're not only down, but also out. They won't compete for the championships again. To go on this stupid diatribe against someone that wasn't trying to bait you is both unnecessary and rude. But I guess you have a lot of pent up aggression seeing as Ricky Davis is your high hopes for the season. How's this, I watched some Heat games, and they stink. Does he need to watch any Heat games to know that they play defense like they're trying to make snow angels in the air and play offense like they're trying to hump a doorknob? Does he need to see the games when he sees a boxscore that says Penny Hardaway and Smush Parker got minutes? Why should he watch a team that is shooting almost the worst FG% in the league(29th)? Stuff like that can only be watched as a labor of love. I can't watch those games, I don't care about the Heat that much and everyone that "hates" the Heat just don't care to watch them, that's all. There is a difference between hating a team and it's fan base than just not caring about the team and being annoyed when their fan base wants to keep talking about their team and how great the team is.
> Let's go Heat! Come on Heatty boy.... Gilly needs the money....


Amazing, another person who joins the argument late and doesn't even know what's going on.

All I've done in every single one of my posts in this thread was tell Idunkonyou to grow up and stop baiting and trolling. I guess every time the Heat lose somebody can go back and bump a thread with a positive title about the Heat, quote the title, and then add, "...NOOOOT!!! HAHAH" oh and don't forget to add "owned."

I don't get where you guys keep pointing out to me that my team sucks. Hey genius, I've said that they suck dozens of times. Step 1: I point out that that individual is baiting and being a dick after a damn November game. Step 2: R-Star or now you Iceyguy tells me that my team sucks. Seriously, how non sequitur can you get? (I apologize to Absynth if this is another "big word")


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> So, if you were in the position where you needed to scout an upcoming opponent, you could simply look at the box score and understand how the game was played and how each team/player performed?? Not even close.
> 
> You say whatever you want, but you're wrong, plain and simple. Reading a box score covers the tip of the iceberg, there's so much more to the story that you're missing.


What the hell. Understanding what happened in a game and scouting a team are entirely different. Nobody here is scouting a team based on a box score. You're just making an extreme point to try to make your team sound better than they are.

Understanding what happened during the course of a game and deeply scouting a team and player are nothing the same, at all. I also very seriously doubt that a casual fan sits on the couch and watches the game with the intent to scout the other team. A box score would do just fine for them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> adam -
> 
> I really didn't want to get sucked back into this thread, but seeing how you keep using my name I'm feeling the need to reply. First off, you seem to think that if you use enough big words and have the last post you win some sort of argument.


Eh? This seems to be a personal problem of yours because I notice not a single big word. I also recall you fleeing the thread so your claim of my needing the last post is pretty ironic. 



> Unfortunatly, thats not really how it works. You can teach a parrot to speak but that doesn't mean he has anything to say. Arguments are won with reason and a point, not some rant because your feelings are hurt.


Like this knee jerk reaction after you said that you were done with this thread? This post is even worse than your teary-eyed imperative sentence laced one. Are you going to make a point sometime soon?



> And my point still stands, in fact, you prove it with every post you make. And I'm not sure you even know what the words you use mean, because, as I've said countless times, I'm not generalizing an entire fanbase.


Yes, because saying that Heat fans are not well-liked and that they are annoying is not generalizing a fanbase. You're A-Mazing.



> That would mean I'm talking about every heat fan, ever. I'm talking about a certain group, that I have direct knowledge of. Not the same champ.


At this point your constant contradictions would only confound somebody of R-Star's intelligence.



> I've been here a long time, and from the days of heatlunatic's "the heat own!!!!!!!!!!!!" to your pointless posts, I think I have a reason to say that most of the heat fans on this board bring down the discussion.


Heatlunatic is one person. Heatlunatic is not "heat fans." Pointless posts? Okay...Was that the crux of your post? To tell me that my posts are pointless?



> Just because there are other posters that act in the same way (like the thread starter) doesn't make my point less valid. So put down your dictionary and start thinking before you post.


Would that be the dictionary that you picked up, represented as your own thought achievement, and I laughed at you for?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> What the hell. Understanding what happened in a game and scouting a team are entirely different. Nobody here is scouting a team based on a box score. You're just making an extreme point to try to make your team sound better than they are.
> 
> Understanding what happened during the course of a game and deeply scouting a team and player are nothing the same, at all. I also very seriously doubt that a casual fan sits on the couch and watches the game with the intent to scout the other team. A box score would do just fine for them.


Damn man open up your eyes and read what I'm saying...

Not ONCE, not ONE TIME have I said in this thread "The Heat are good/great/wonderful/awesome/amazing/the ****/etc."...My point has NOTHING to do with the Miami Heat

You continue to make ignorant, uninformed comments about the Heat when you 
1) Haven't watched them play (or very little)
2) Judge them by looking at the scoreboard and/or box scores

You CANNOT get the complete story of how the game was played, or how a player performed by looking at a box score. I'm not the only one who has agreed with this comment. Sure, a casual fan that doesn't understand the game can read a box score and believe they understand what happened. But they don't. And that's why (like you said) they are a CASUAL fan. If you consider yourself a CASUAL fan, then fine, you can shoot comments from your hip and they'll continue to be shot down by people who have actually watched the game and not read from the newspaper the next day. 

That's my point. Whether it's the Heat boxscore, or your local girls high school boxscore, it's all the same.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Damn man open up your eyes and read what I'm saying...
> 
> Not ONCE, not ONE TIME have I said in this thread "The Heat are good/great/wonderful/awesome/amazing/the ****/etc."...My point has NOTHING to do with the Miami Heat


Oh? You're saying nobody knows about your team if they look at a box score.



> You continue to make ignorant, uninformed comments about the Heat when you
> 1) Haven't watched them play (or very little)
> 2) Judge them by looking at the scoreboard and/or box scores


What the **** have I ever said about your team? I've seen them play. They looked terrible. I've never made any judgements about the team while relying on the box score. Check your facts, cause right now you're a joke if you're saying I've judged them at all, or am making uninformed comments.



> You CANNOT get the complete story of how the game was played, or how a player performed by looking at a box score. I'm not the only one who has agreed with this comment. Sure, a casual fan that doesn't understand the game can read a box score and believe they understand what happened. But they don't. And that's why (like you said) they are a CASUAL fan. If you consider yourself a CASUAL fan, then fine, you can shoot comments from your hip and they'll continue to be shot down by people who have actually watched the game and not read from the newspaper the next day.


Erm, ok? I already said that I've watched them play and my observations. Your argument is that you're an idiot if you try to understand what went on during the game by looking at a box score. Calling anybody an idiot for looking at a box score is a good way to sound dumb. So far, you've achieved that. Anybody can look at a box score and see what the difference was in the game (rebounding margin, FG%, etc).



> That's my point. Whether it's the Heat boxscore, or your local girls high school boxscore, it's all the same.


Not really. You're asking way too much of a box score, and making really dumb assessments. I can understand how a game was won or lost based on the statistics presented. I can't say that the team looked terrible, sucks at this or that - I can only say what happened based on that one game.


Really, my entire point, the Miami Heat aside, is that you're acting very elitist about this box score ****. Everyone here knows that you can't scout a team from a box score. It's not like everyone else is stupid and you're the only one that knows what is going on.

I've never said anything about your team other than what I've seen of them playing on television, so stop acting as if I'm saying all kinds of ridiculous **** about them.

All I'm saying is that you can still tell what caused a win or a loss by a boxscore, and you're acting like a total jerk about it.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Adam

I don't think you even understand what I'm saying to you. I was done with this thread because rather than try and argue, you just attack people and come off looking like you have no idea what is going on. It's hard arguing with someone when they don't have anything to say, and just shift the dialouge from actual conversation to biased misinterpretation. I don't know how else to expain this to you - if you don't understand why my statement is not a generalization you're past help. I've tried using a dictionary, and you don't like that for some reason, okay. I've tried using an analogy to explain this to you, and still nothing. I tried explaining my point, and you still want to pretend that you know what I'm saying better than me. What do you need to understand what I'm saying? Pretty pictures? Sock puppets acting out my point? Until you want to actually have a conversation and talk about the problem (that is, posts like the ones you make detracting from the point of this board - basketball) all you are doing is proving exactly what I have been saying.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Adam
> 
> I don't think you even understand what I'm saying to you. I was done with this thread because rather than try and argue, you just attack people and come off looking like you have no idea what is going on. It's hard arguing with someone when they don't have anything to say, and just shift the dialouge from actual conversation to biased misinterpretation. I don't know how else to expain this to you - if you don't understand why my statement is not a generalization you're past help. I've tried using a dictionary, and you don't like that for some reason, okay. I've tried using an analogy to explain this to you, and still nothing. I tried explaining my point, and you still want to pretend that you know what I'm saying better than me. What do you need to understand what I'm saying? Pretty pictures? Sock puppets acting out my point? Until you want to actually have a conversation and talk about the problem (that is, posts like the ones you make detracting from the point of this board - basketball) all you are doing is proving exactly what I have been saying.


All I'm doing is 'proving your point'...your point that heat fans only detract from threads, are not well-liked, and are annoying posters. But this is not a generalization. I got it buddy. 

How many of these "why don't you see my point" posts are you going to make in which you have no point whatsoever? The crux of the last post was that my posts are pointless. Honestly, I can see why you limited your posts all these years because you really have no ability to communicate in written language.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Absynth said:


> Adam
> 
> I don't think you even understand what I'm saying to you. I was done with this thread because rather than try and argue, you just attack people and come off looking like you have no idea what is going on. It's hard arguing with someone when they don't have anything to say, and just shift the dialouge from actual conversation to biased misinterpretation. I don't know how else to expain this to you - if you don't understand why my statement is not a generalization you're past help. I've tried using a dictionary, and you don't like that for some reason, okay. I've tried using an analogy to explain this to you, and still nothing. I tried explaining my point, and you still want to pretend that you know what I'm saying better than me. What do you need to understand what I'm saying? Pretty pictures? Sock puppets acting out my point? Until you want to actually have a conversation and talk about the problem (that is, posts like the ones you make detracting from the point of this board - basketball) all you are doing is proving exactly what I have been saying.


The saddest thing is that you were doing so much better when you were admitting that you don't like Heat fans. The last several posts you have spent arguing with me that you don't hate them but just want to make a distinction that you find them annoying, pointless detractors from threads, and not well-liked.:krazy: 

I'm gonna point out what I said earlier:



> Have you moved past trying to identify an entire fanbase as "not well liked" and "annoying," however not hated (because that would be a conviction and you aren't a man strong enough to have convictions) and now want to talk about basketball? I would have had more respect for you if you would come out and say what you truly feel but the moment that I call you out on something you retreat in cowardice at the fact that I actually named what you wanted to dance around.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> You mean the team that was the 2nd rated defense in the league going into last game? Great job box score junky...


I think by 2nd you mean 11th?

http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/index.html


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

adam said:


> The saddest thing is that you were doing so much better when you were admitting that you don't like Heat fans. The last several posts you have spent arguing with me that you don't hate them but just want to make a distinction that you find them annoying, pointless detractors from threads, and not well-liked.:krazy:
> 
> I'm gonna point out what I said earlier:


Here ya go fella, this should calm you down...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

This thread is still going? 

Any way, big game coming up for the Heat tomorrow. If they lose to the Cats, then the Bobcats have the tie breaker over the Heat for the rest of the season. That is pretty important considering Heat fans believe their team "will be there" at the end of the season.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Show me that stat. Because all I see is that they have the 10th best defensive FG% in the league.... that's about it. They get out rebounded, out scored, slow down the game. If you are talking about being 4th in the league in Pts allowed, then maybe you need to stop being such a stat monkey. I guess the Miami Heat are one of the best defensive teams in the league. I was wrong, their current record is only because of offense, defensively they are a juggernaut. I worry when the Suns play them because I don't think that the offense is good enough for their stifling defense! That must be why they hold teams to such low scoring averages!
> 
> *OR*
> 
> It's easy to keep your opponent from scoring if you use up the whole shot clock for every shot!


You would be 100% correct. I have seen plenty of Heat games this year and it is ugly basketball to say the least. They try and slow the game down to a crawl, hell scratch that. A stop. They tried to do it against the Magic, but the Magic wouldn't let it happen, ran them up and down the court and the result was a 120-99 blow out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Absynth said:


> I think by 2nd you mean 11th?
> 
> http://www.nba.com/powerrankings/index.html


No genius...Let's try this again,

I'll let you re-read my post, and then solve the mystery to what changed after my post.

If you solve it, I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Idunkonyou said:


> This thread is still going?
> 
> Any way, big game coming up for the Heat tomorrow. If they lose to the Cats, then the Bobcats have the tie breaker over the Heat for the rest of the season. That is pretty important considering Heat fans believe their team "will be there" at the end of the season.


I don't think so. As I'm not worried about the Bobcats edging us out to get into the playoffs.

Before the season started, when everyone was bashing the Cavs like crazy, and ignoring Lebron's potential, I was defending them. I was also defending the Heat. I was right regarding the Cavs. And I'll be right regarding the Heat. Give us a few weeks and I'll get back to you. Having just gotten Wade back, we were only able to go 2-3, blowing a game to the Hawks and losing to the Celtics and a very solid Magic team. We should be back to .500 by around Dec. 15th IMO. 2 months earlier than last year. There's no reason to panic. I see that, and our team sees that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> So, if you were in the position where you needed to scout an upcoming opponent, you could simply look at the box score and understand how the game was played and how each team/player performed?? Not even close.
> 
> You say whatever you want, but you're wrong, plain and simple. Reading a box score covers the tip of the iceberg, there's so much more to the story that you're missing.




And if you were to climb a mountain, you'd want to.............oh wait, that has nothing to do with what we're talking about, kind of how scouting an upcoming opponent doesnt either.

I look at Heat boxscores and can tell they suck. You watch the game, and can tell they suck. I love how some of you act like you watch every game from every team. Is someone who isnt a fan and doesnt watch the game but is a fan of basketball not able to comment on another team?

I mean ****. What a **** head post you made here. "Wrong, plain and simple. Tip of the iceberg buddy". If the tip of the iceberg for the Heat is boxscores, the rest of the iceberg is filled with poor playing, 0 chemistry, and old past prime players.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandname said:


> A box score is certainly better than nothing.
> 
> But if you don't have access to/actually watch the games, then you also probably shouldn't be arguing vehemently against someone who does. That person will certainly know more about the team.



Maybe I wont use the boxscore, maybe Ill just use their record. Thats about as solid of evidence as I can get to prove they suck, right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Show me that stat. Because all I see is that they have the 10th best defensive FG% in the league.... that's about it. They get out rebounded, out scored, slow down the game. If you are talking about being 4th in the league in Pts allowed, then maybe you need to stop being such a stat monkey. I guess the Miami Heat are one of the best defensive teams in the league. I was wrong, their current record is only because of offense, defensively they are a juggernaut. I worry when the Suns play them because I don't think that the offense is good enough for their stifling defense! That must be why they hold teams to such low scoring averages!
> 
> *OR*
> 
> It's easy to keep your opponent from scoring if you use up the whole shot clock for every shot!



*Random Heat Fan:* But uhhhhh, you dont watch the games. Wheres the stat for throwing a nice pick? There isnt one man. And the Heat throw the leagues best picks. You'd know that if you watched. And wheres the stat for hustle dude? Or heart? If you watched, you'd know. **** you and your box scores and legitament "stats", let me tell you something here dude, let me tell you, the Heat, they're #1 in the league in heart and hustle, and if you watched bro, if you actually _watched_ you'd know that means they're first in team D.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> *Random Heat Fan:* But uhhhhh, you dont watch the games. Wheres the stat for throwing a nice pick? There isnt one man. And the Heat throw the leagues best picks. You'd know that if you watched. And wheres the stat for hustle dude? Or heart? If you watched, you'd know. **** you and your box scores and legitament "stats", let me tell you something here dude, let me tell you, the Heat, they're #1 in the league in heart and hustle, and if you watched bro, if you actually _watched_ you'd know that means they're first in team D.


Picks, heart and hustle are all reflected in the final score and rebounds. Since the Heat aren't good at either, I can infer that they aren't good at picks heart and hustle. Did I mention that they have Ricky Davis?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I won't waste the time R-Star put into those brilliant posts b/c he has nothing worthwhile to bring to this argument. 

You want to relate everything to me saying things about the Heat, like I said before, its the same deal from Jr High ball all the way up to the pros. If you think you can understand what took place in a basketball game (or essentially any sporting event) by looking at the box score, you're a damn fool. I'm not the only person in this thread that has said the same thing.

You can continue to beat this dead horse and type me 4 paragraph responses that make no sense to this argument - or you can let it die and the world will be a better place.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I won't waste the time R-Star put into those brilliant posts b/c he has nothing worthwhile to bring to this argument.
> 
> You want to relate everything to me saying things about the Heat, like I said before, its the same deal from Jr High ball all the way up to the pros. If you think you can understand what took place in a basketball game (or essentially any sporting event) by looking at the box score, you're a damn fool. I'm not the only person in this thread that has said the same thing.
> 
> You can continue to beat this dead horse and type me 4 paragraph responses that make no sense to this argument - or you can let it die and the world will be a better place.



shouldn't have done that bro. i did the same **** in the Nets barkely thread, oh ****, Rstar WOULD not leave me alone, even when i made it clear i didnt want to respond to him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont understand what the argument even is. We all agree Miami is playing lousy, and should be playing a lot better, yet you keep jumping on me saying "You only saw the box score". You arent saying you've seen anything different than what the box score has told me, and you agree with me that the Heat should have a better record. 

Wheres the argument?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> shouldn't have done that bro. i did the same **** in the Nets barkely thread, oh ****, Rstar WOULD not leave me alone, even when i made it clear i didnt want to respond to him.


Im pretty sure if we looked back at the thread, you were telling me how Boki was a top notch bench player, Magloire wasnt washed up junk, Nenad was going to come back with a vengance and I think you even told me Armstrong was still a legit backup in this league. I disagreed and was labled a Nets hater with "something against the team". And you also brought up how the Pacers sucked, to which I agreed to but questioned the relevance.


Is that about the sum of our debate? Yea, I kind of thought it was. At this point in the season, didnt I come out looking like an idiot with the stats those guys are dropping..........


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Im pretty sure if we looked back at the thread, you were telling me how Boki was a top notch bench player, Magloire wasnt washed up junk, Nenad was going to come back with a vengance and I think you even told me Armstrong was still a legit backup in this league. I disagreed and was labled a Nets hater with "something against the team". And you also brought up how the Pacers sucked, to which I agreed to but questioned the relevance.
> 
> 
> Is that about the sum of our debate? Yea, I kind of thought it was. At this point in the season, didnt I come out looking like an idiot with the stats those guys are dropping..........


You sure do look stupid. Magloire and Boki are awesome. Nets are on the rise.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

nets fans + heat fans shuld side together against magic fans + R-Star .


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> nets fans + heat fans shuld side together against magic fans + R-Star .


Why?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> Why?


coz they both hate R-star lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JNice said:


> You sure do look stupid. Magloire and Boki are awesome. Nets are on the rise.


Magloire isnt playing awesome. I dont know where you got that from. Hes playing ok D, but is a liability on the other end of the floor and not wowing anyone with his boards.
Boki's playing pretty well though. I've said all year I think hes a pretty good bench player. I think they're playing him at the wrong times in games a lot of the time, as I dont think he should be playing many minutes at the 4, but I've never argued Boki being a good role/bench player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

NewAgeBaller said:


> coz they both hate R-star lol.. :biggrin:


First, no one hates R-Star. That statement doesnt even make sence. R-Star is a legend. 
Second, teaming against R-Star only spells certain doom.


In all reality though, I get along with most NJ posters. I will be having an adult debate with HB, who sees the team a lot more than I do so he'll let me know what he thinks, and we'll go from there. I agreed with him that Bokis a pretty good spark plug type player off the bench, but we didnt agree on Darrel Armstrong being a quality backup. I think the guys pretty much done in the league. Me and HB could post like that all day and neither of us would get upset, bait or name call. 

Then Jizzy jumps into the argument with ridiculous comments about me being a Nets hater, even though I've been catching their games this season to see Sean Williams, and I've made it clear I like the Nets. The guy is still mad at me and Slic from when he posted a picture of himself on here and we laughed at his bowl cut. Thats pretty much where him saying Im a "Nets Hater" stems from.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

adam said:


> Also, I love the intentionally obtuse syllogism that CONTINUES TO MISATTRIBUTE THE FIRST POST TO A HEAT FAN.


Ok, Poindexter. This is BasketballForum.com. Use words that are three syllables or less.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I better go though, Fred Penner is on and I have to feed my dog sled team.


You are so freakin' Canadian. You're the lovechild of Wayne Gretsky and Terrance from Terrance and Phillip.


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

Th Heat are a 7th seed at best in the East. thats really not saying much.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Ok, Poindexter. This is BasketballForum.com. Use words that are three syllables or less.


or hyperlink the definitions of trickywords.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rawse said:


> You are so freakin' Canadian. You're the lovechild of Wayne Gretsky and Terrance from Terrance and Phillip.


You leave my two gay fathers out of this Rawse.........


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Sheila: Times have changed
Our kids are getting worse
They won't obey their parents
They just want to fart and curse!
Sharon: Should we blame the government?
Liane: Or blame society?
Dads: Or should we blame the images on TV?
Sheila: No, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their beady little eyes
And flapping heads so full of lies
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: We need to form a full assault
Everyone: It's Canada's fault!
Sharon: Don't blame me
For my son Stan
He saw the damn cartoon
And now he's off to join the Klan!
Liane: And my boy Eric once
Had my picture on his shelf
But now when I see him he tells me to **** myself!
Sheila: Well, blame Canada
Everyone: Blame Canada
Sheila: It seems that everything's gone wrong
Since Canada came along
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Copy Guy: They're not even a real country anyway
Ms. McCormick: My son could've been a doctor or a lawyer rich and true,
Instead he burned up like a piggy on the barbecue
Everyone: Should we blame the matches?
Should we blame the fire?
Or the doctors who allowed him to expire?
Sheila: heck no!
Everyone: Blame Canada
Blame Canada
Sheila: With all their hockey hullabaloo
Liane: And that ***** Anne Murray too
Everyone: Blame Canada
Shame on Canada
For...
The smut we must stop
The trash we must bash
The Laughter and fun
Must all be undone
We must blame them and cause a fuss
Before somebody thinks of blaming uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beat the Bobcats by 24 at the end of the 3rd...Are we back yet?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Beat the Bobcats by 24 at the end of the 3rd...Are we back yet?


Heat fans think beating the Bobcats=Championship


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Heat fans think beating the Bobcats=Championship


I'm glad the Heat beat the Bobcats. Puts them farther behind the Magic in the loss column. The Cavs beat the Celtics, the Grizz beat the Nets. Now all I need are the Bulls to win against Atlanta and it will be a good night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Ok, Poindexter. This is BasketballForum.com. Use words that are three syllables or less.


Basketballboards.net 4 life!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Heat fans think beating the Bobcats=Championship


They still haven't realized that we dropped the Heat and we're all Celtics fans now.:wink:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I'm glad the Heat beat the Bobcats. Puts them farther behind the Magic in the loss column. The Cavs beat the Celtics, the Grizz beat the Nets. Now all I need are the Bulls to win against Atlanta and it will be a good night.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


>


Nah. The Bobcats moved back a little more tonight. Hopefully the Hawks will as well.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> They still haven't realized that we dropped the Heat and we're all Celtics fans now.:wink:


I thought the clovers made it obvious


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Magloire isnt playing awesome. I dont know where you got that from. Hes playing ok D, but is a liability on the other end of the floor and not wowing anyone with his boards.
> Boki's playing pretty well though. I've said all year I think hes a pretty good bench player. I think they're playing him at the wrong times in games a lot of the time, as I dont think he should be playing many minutes at the 4, but I've never argued Boki being a good role/bench player.


Oops. Better check the batteries in your sarcasm detector.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

JNice said:


> Oops. Better check the batteries in your sarcasm detector.


I knew that thing was busted. Thats Walmart for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Sheila: Times have changed
> Our kids are getting worse
> They won't obey their parents
> They just want to fart and curse!
> ...



Come on, we gave the NBA rick Fox, Jamal Magloire, T-Mac Todd Machulough, not to mention the great music Celina Dione has blessed you guys with.

Wheres the love?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

IceMan23and3 said:


> or hyperlink the definitions of trickywords.


No, hyperlinks mixed with Intellitext would just be way too confusing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Rawse said:


> No, hyperlinks mixed with Intellitext would just be way too confusing.


you can turn it off.... Da Bullz' ghost told me!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> you can turn it off.... Da Bullz' ghost told me!


I'm a ghost? Interesting


----------

